# Glitch kernel



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I read on the XDA thread that you have to have the gb boot loader.. what for?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

You don't need it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't "need" it, but it is recommended. I don't think deep idle will work without the bootloaders but I'm not 100% sure. You won't see the glitch splash screen without them either. It certainly doesn't hurt anything, it takes like a minute in odin.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

knivesout said:


> You don't "need" it, but it is recommended. I don't think deep idle will work without the bootloaders but I'm not 100% sure. You won't see the glitch splash screen without them either. It certainly doesn't hurt anything, it takes like a minute in odin.


Do you have the Odin file? I'm thinking about trying glitch but Im not really sure how to do the liveOC stuff. I'm just searching for better battery life.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30779252/GBBootloaders.tar

I wouldn't recommend using liveOC until you read the guide and are somewhat familiar with the concepts. I don't know that you'll see a huge difference battery wise with the new kernel but it just depends on how you use your phone. It does have deep idle (will cause SOD with wifi though) which in theory, will help battery life when music/GPS/BT is active with the screen is off. Probably not a huge difference, but it's something. It's worth trying, see if it makes a difference for you. If not, or if you want to revert, you can always just reflash the rom to get back to the stock kernel.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

knivesout said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30779252/GBBootloaders.tar
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using liveOC until you read the guide and are somewhat familiar with the concepts. I don't know that you'll see a huge difference battery wise with the new kernel but it just depends on how you use your phone. It does have deep idle (will cause SOD with wifi though) which in theory, will help battery life when music/GPS/BT is active with the screen is off. Probably not a huge difference, but it's something. It's worth trying, see if it makes a difference for you. If not, or if you want to revert, you can always just reflash the rom to get back to the stock kernel.


Alright cool thanks.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------

